# New to adoption



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello.
I found the site amazing when I went through IVF, now we have moved onto adoption but feel like I have no one to talk to properly about it all, so hope to make some new friends on here.
We are waiting for the prep course in November, should be earlier but we have other commitments, so waiting for November. We are excited about it all and for us it seems to be moving quickly as we are going through under the new timescales.
I would love to hear from everyone, but especially those who already have birth children who have gone on to adopt or going through the process to share experiences with.
Thanks


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Welcome and good luck with your adoption journey.  You'll get fantastic support and advice on here


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

Caroline S said:


> I found the site amazing when I went through IVF, now we have moved onto adoption but feel like I have no one to talk to properly about it all


erm...hello? me? poochie? gettina?  <---sulky face

woohoo, so pleased you've made the decision, I remember you considering it but didn't know you'd definitely decided


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Welcome.we are a friendly bunch and a fab support network.we have started home study so any questions please ask. Good luck x


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Welcome Caroline
I love this forum it's so supportive and friendly. 
Best Wishes
GG xxx


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

Hi Caroline,

We too are in the new system and our prep course begins in November - nice to see the November lot coming through now  Very exciting times!

Hopefully we will be on the same timescales and can support eachother as it happens!! 

x


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Katie - I didn't want to say anything to you until things were finally heading towards a happy ending for you as I know you have had a rough time.  We made the decision to make enquiries at the start of the year, but kept things quiet at first.  I have spoken to Poochie and Gettina at the last meet. Gettina told me about her experience with NY. We have decided to go with NY and have found things are moving quickly, especially now the changes have been made.  When things are settled for you it would be nice to meet up and chat.

Thanks everyone, I think last night I was feeling abit down and lonely.  You lot have cheered me up!  Thank you.

Kimmieb - yes, nice to have someone going through the process at the same time.


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

Caroline S said:


> Katie - I didn't want to say anything to you until things were finally heading towards a happy ending for you as I know you have had a rough time.


aw, aren't you nice


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Just wanted to say welcome Caroline    I wish you all the best in your journey


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Welcome. You will find knowledge, experience, humour, mild insanity, and so much love on here. We have so many degrees of supoort on here it is quite amazing. And all of us at different stages. 

Hope ur prep comes quick. 


Congrats on making this step. X x xx 

ps if you search previous topics u may find one on adopting with birth children already. X


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Have found you a bit late but welcome mrs s  
V pleased ny going well for you and roll on nov - exciting times
X


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey you, just wanted to say I hope prep course is going/gone ok. Been thinking of you this month. Hope you feel you're moving forward now.
And hope we will be catching up soon...
Gettina x


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi!
The course was just 1 day and was really good.  Looks like we are moving on quickly with stage 1 and should have it completed by Christmas, then onto stage 2 in January.  Our SW knows its difficult for me to arrange time off work, so she has already booked us onto the next course for January, so think she is happy for us to move forward with everything.

Looking forward to catching up tomorrow night, excited for you Gettina! xxxx


----------

